
HOW WE WENT TO STOCKHOLM TECH FEST 2017 - SigmaSoftware
https://sigma.software/about/media/how-we-went-stockholm-tech-fest-2017#utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=repost
======
gus_massa
From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

